# Oval Office Aug. 28th



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

How many do we have freed up this week? I'm coming in town to jump out of a plan friday, and would like to drink some beer :letsdrinkwith a bunch of <STRIKE>Liars</STRIKE> members. oke...I need some good laughs...


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

As long as nothing comes up. I'll be there.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I should be there


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there! Like you needed to ask.:banghead


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i should be able to attend also.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Scot, is there any way you can bring some of those petitions we were talking about?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (8/25/2008)*How many do we have freed up this week? I'm coming in town to jump out of a plan friday, and would like to drink some beer :letsdrinkwith a bunch of <STRIKE>Liars</STRIKE> members. oke...I need some good laughs...


What "*plan*" have you made, that you need to jump out of?oke You all have a good time swaping tall <STRIKE>lies </STRIKE>stories.:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Ron... I'm thinking he meant to type PLANE.... I would think he would jump out of a plane... and not a plan. :doh hehehehe


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

If i'm not working, I will try to be there.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey konz i will try to get them over there for thursday. see ya!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i should be there. hey scott bring me an application so i can sign up. i planned on it last week but. see ya'all there.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (8/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *kennethmandel62 (8/25/2008)*How many do we have freed up this week? I'm coming in town to jump out of a plan friday, and would like to drink some beer :letsdrinkwith a bunch of <STRIKE>Liars</STRIKE> members. oke...I need some good laughs...
> ...


They said it's only called a "plane" if it has all it's parts ...apparently it's missing some landing gear so they call it a plan oke .... it sounds legit right? :doh


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like me and Clay are in :letsdrink


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got another buddy meeting us there. If yall haven't ever been out to the Oval Office then this is as good a time as any to come on out and meet some good people. This is also my buddies first time coming out so for those of you who haven't ever been you wont be the only first timers...dont be shy and come on. :letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>







Every body has got to come out and watch Clay put a butt kicking on kayakgone :letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (8/28/2008)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with this??? i may have to drive from mississippi if it is gonna get interesting


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ill be htere Murphy!!!!

I dont want violence....I just wanna buy stolenkayak a pitcher of beer as I promised.

I have never been in a fight before, and I really wouldnt know what todo!


I'm headin to CC'sWine waine tasting here in Gulf Breeze first, since our very own Rocklobster is catering the event with some highclass foods!!!!

See youguys on the flipside!!!! I got my rubber boots out to wade through all your guys bullsh*t!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

:doh what am i missing here??


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yer missin some deleted post from some knucklehead whos first post was to put everyone down for offering advice to someone on here who had ASKED our opinions on there new bizz card.

Wise guy got on here and said some samck, then a little more smack, and I politely asked him if he would always remain anonamous or ever show up at a gathering.

I told him I would buy him a piture of beer if he would be so kind as to introduce himself at the Oval Office tonite. He said he would...and called me a mean name...."Play-Doh". :reallycrying

I like making new friends.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ah ok.....i got it now.....play nice Clay


----------

